

Ask HN: Do you use N + Enter to access Hacker News? - oscilator

Do you find yourself (sometimes) mindlessly opening a new tab and pressing N + Enter just to see what&#x27;s new?
======
CrazedGeek
More like n + down arrow + enter, but yes.

I will also fully admit to having closed an HN tab and then immediately
opening a new HN tab out of habit.

------
olouv
Cmd-L + n + enter is the Chrome winning combo for me.

~~~
raverbashing
Or just Cmd-T + n + enter

~~~
Ecio78
Same here, and it is fun to see it not working after you have just
reinstalled/started using a new computer, but after some days everything is
the same and I'm in peace.. almost :)

------
olefoo
Yes; and it is unfortunately the entrance to the "dark playground" for me.

See [http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procra...](http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastinate.html) for the full expansion of the dark playground.

------
RossM
Yes, but via hckrnews.com (so H for me). It's a good pointer that I really am
procrastinating when I do it repeatedly in the space of a few minutes.

------
luos
Yes, sadly. On my machine it is win+w - n + enter (new browser + hn ). If you
don't want to waste your whole day on HN try the procrast settings in your
profile. What works for me is every 70 minutes I get 10 minutes HN.

I started developing a site which domain starts with "news". Sometimes in some
mysterious way that is the first. :)

------
rprameshwor
I was used to <Ctrl> \+ T -> "new" -> Enter Never realized just the "n" would
be sufficient. From now on, definitely 'am gonna use N + Enter

------
tambourine_man
H enter for [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)
Safari is smart enough to check the title tag

------
J_Darnley
No because I disabled the awful auto-complete in Firefox. This place is the
first drop-down entry for "n" though.

~~~
yuvadam
True. It used to be the best auto-complete out there, and for some reason it
has become just as bad as Chrome's.

------
lanstein
I just brain-deadedly tried that to see what it does and... yes, apparently.
(plus the down arrow)

------
willchilcutt
I use the letter 'Y' for y-combinator

~~~
hanapbuhay
Y, for me, is for YouTube.

------
kzrdude
No, I think I type news + Return (Firefox).

------
mlaccetti
netvibes.com open in an tab aggregating the web and letting me know when more
to read.

------
mercer
yes, on my laptop. On my iPad I start with 'h' to get hn.premii.com.

------
basch
middle click the bookmark bar icon.

------
__derek__
Yup.

------
anwaar
Yes

